# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ضرس العقل و الوصول إلى مرحلة الجنون ...!!!

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ضرس العقل و الوصول إلى مرحلة الجنون ...


إن بزوغ الأسنان يكون متواليا في فك الانسان , فيبدأ البزوغ للأسنان اللبنية من عمر 6 أشهر حتى 3 سنين , أما الأسنان الدائمة تبدا عند بلوغ السادسة من العمر حتى بلوغ ال 13 .. وهنا أستثني ضرس العقل , أو بمسمى آخر ضرس الحِـكمة ( wisdom ) من هذه المعادلة , فمن التسمية نستطيع ان نصل الى نتيجة ان هذا الضرس يبدا بالبزوغ متأخرا عن غيره , وقد ذكرت بعض المراجع الطبية و خصوصا الألمانية أن ضرس العقل يبدأ بالبزوغ في سن ال16 حتى الأربعين , وقد تم تسجيل حالات كثيرة بزغ فيها هذا الضرس في سن الستين . 

من هنا يتبين سبب التسمية , فعندما تبدأ مرحلة النضوج لدى الانسان يترافق معها بزوغ ضرس العقل أو الحكمة .
ويعاني الكثيرون من آلام شديدة عند بزوغ ضرس العقل , وأيضا آلاما حتى عند وجوده في العظم . والأسباب كثيرة لهذه الظاهرة التي لا تُعتبر مرضا 
, وألخص مجمل هذه الأسباب بالتالي : 

1) عدم وجود مساحة كافية في الفك السفلي أو العلوي تُعطي المساحة المطلوبة لهذا الضرس بالنمو و البزوغ مما يؤدي إلى إحداث مضاعفات تتمثل في الضغط على الأضراس المجاورة التي بدورها تقوم بالضغط على بقية الأسنان , مما يؤدي الى ظهور آلام شديدة على مستوى الفك بأكمله , وهذه الآلام تكون ثلاثية الاتجاه تسمى بقدم البطة : في الفك بالكامل , في منطقة الأذن و الرقبة , وثالثا في منطقة الرأس على شكل صداع نصفي .

2) نمو ضرس العقل بشكل غير طبيعي إما أفقيا أو رأسيا , حيث يكون محور النمو أو البزوغ مائلا عن مستوى الإطباق الصحيح , وهذا بدوره يؤدي الى حدوث التهابات شديدة في منطقة المحور , والضغط على المناطق المجاورة 



3) عدم بزوغ الضرس بشكل كامل , أي البزوغ الجزئي , مما يؤدي الى تواصل الآلام الشديدة بسبب محاولة ضرس العقل من البزوغ دون فائدة , وهذه يكون سببها عدم وجود منطقة كافية للبزوغ الكامل , أو التحام ضرس العقل بالعظم المحيط به مما يمنعه من البزوغ الصحيح . 





4) عدم إستعمال الأطعمة التي كان يتناولها الإنسان في القدم , حيث اتصفت هذه الأطعمة بقساوتها و حاجتها الى المضغ الشديد , ومع تطور نوعية الأطعمة التي يتناولها الإنسان , استجاب الفك لهذا التطور بتقليص عدد الأضراس التي يحتاجها في المضغ , وهذا أدى إلى تغيرات جذرية في ضرس العقل , تؤدي في النهاية الى اختفائه تماما .

الأعراض التي تُصاحب هذه الظاهرة التالي : 
1) آلام شديدة ثلاثية الاتجاه : في الفك بأكمله , في الأذن و الرقبة , في الرأس , وذلك بسبب موقع ضرس العقل المنزوي عند زاوية الفك العلوي أو السفلي , وخاصة السفلي 


2) الضغط على العضلات المضغية الموازية و على لقمة الفك , مما يؤدي الى عدم القدرة على فتح الفم بتاتا . 

3)احداث الثهابات شديدة في الفك و اللثة . 

4) ظهور الانتفاخات ( swelling ) كردة فعل على الضغط الكبير على الأنسجة .



الاجراءات العلاجية : 

الذهاب الى طبيب الأسنان فورا عند ظهور هذه الأعراض الذي بدوره يقوم بالتالي :
فحص منطقة الألم لوضع التشخيص الصحيح و لكي يستثني أي اسباب أخرى لهذه الآلام , وعمل صورة شعاعية للفك ( PANORAMIC X-RAY ) لكي يتم تحديد طبيعة نمو الضرس داخل الفك و اتجاهه و طول الجذور و انحناءاتها , حتى يتم اتخاذ طبيعة العلاج السليم في القلع , وبعد وضع التشخيص بالكامل يتم قلع الضرس فورا . 

المضاعفات ما بعد الخلع : 

1) حدوث انتفاخ شديد في منطقة الخلع , وذلك بسبب استجابةالانسجة المحيطة بمنطقة الخلع للعملية , وهذه يتم تشبيهها بالرضة , فلو تعرض أي جزء لأي ضربة أو ضغط يظهر فورا انتفاخ في المنطقة المصابة كاستجابة لهذه الرضة , و من المعروف انه يتم وضع الثلج على المنطقة المصابة , ولا يختلف ضرس العقل عن باقي أجزاء الجسم , فعملية الخلع تحتاج الى ضغط و قص , وهذه العملية تؤدي الى تهييج المنطقة المحيطة فتتجاوب مع هذا الضغط بظهور انتفاخ . 

2) آلام ما بعد الخلع , وهذه الآلام تكون إما في منطقة الخلع أو في الجهة كاملة ممتدة الى الرأس و الرقبة .

3) التهابات ما بعد الخلع , ويكون سببها تعرض المنطقة التي تم فيها الخلع الى ميكروبات وجدت من المنطقة بيئة مناسبة لالتهابات مختلفة .

4) عدم تخثر الدم بشكل صحيح في منطقة الخلع وذلك بسبب ظاهرة تسمى ( Dry Soccet ) وملخص هذه الظاهرة أن منطقة الخلع لا يتم فيها تخثر الدم بشكل صحيح بسبب جفافها , فيحدث جفاف هناك يؤدي الى ألم شديد على شكل صدمات كهربائية . 

من أجل تفادي هذه المضاعفات يتبع التالي : 
1) عند ظهور الانتفاخ : يتم وضع كمامات باردة بشكل دوري و يوميا على منطقة الانتفاخ , وتناول الدواء المناسب للانتفاخ , وأنسب عقار من أجل الانتفاخ هو ال ( DANZEN ) .

2) آلام ما بعد الخع : يتم تناول المسكنات اللازمة التي تستطيع القضاء على هذه الآلام , وأفضل شخصيا أن يتم إعطاء المريض حقنة مسكن يوميا لمدة 3 أيام , مع تناول مسكن آخر مثل ال( BRUFEN , ADVEL , DICLOFEN .....).. أو أي انواع أخرى حسب استشارة الطبيب .

3) التهابات ما بعد الخلع : تناول المضاد الحيوي اللازم , وهذا بناء على وصفة الطبيب , ولكن المضاد الحيوي المناسب و المفضل لدى اطباء الاسنان هو مزيج من عقارين ( Lincomycin and METRANIDAZOL ) 

4 ) عدم تخثر الدم : الذهاب الى طبيب الأسنان حتى يقوم بتجريف المنطقة الجافة و ايجاد رطوبة فيها مع وضع عشبة في منطقة التجويف تساعد على التخثر الطبيعي



_منقووووووووووووووووووول_

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*يســــــــــــلموا* 
*عالمعـــــــــــــــــــــــــلومات*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_مرتضى محمد_
_أشكركـ أخي على مروركـ الجميل_
_لا هنت عالمرور_

----------


## عاشق الافراح

شكرا
يعطيك العافية ولاحرمنا جديدك

----------


## s3ana

_شكرا على مجهودتكم الملحوضه والمثمره_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يالله معلومات عن الاسنااان امووت منها..*
*كيف ضرس العقل اعظم يعني..*
*الله يعطيج العافيه عالمعلومات المخيفه..*
*تسلمين خيتو عالنقل..*
*بانتظار جديدج..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة خيت ويعطيك الف عافية 
عانيت منه بما يكفي والحين المعلومات احسها اجت متاخره  :weird: 
يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح الرائع والمفيد :wink:

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_ربي يعطيك العافية .._

_موضوع مفيد .__._

_يسلمو .._

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_تسلموووووووووووووووووون أعزائي على المرور الجميل_
_لا عدمناكم_

----------


## alzahrani33

اي اي اي

يسلموووو ع الطرح

دمت بصحه وعافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*والله انه يلعوز* 


*تسلمي اللؤلؤ على الطرح القيم* 


*ماننحرم يارب من هالمواضيع* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## همسات وله

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/360-wonderful.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمووو ع الطرح الرائع


*منتدى التواقيع ينتظرك*

----------


## سيناريو

*واي واي* 
*أسالوني عنه !!!*

*حسيته زي المطرقه* 
*طلعت روحي منه ولا في أيام الامتحانات !!*

*سويت أشعة وطلع مايل* 
*وعطتني الدكتورة دواااااااااااااااااااااااء الله لايراويكم اياه* 
*حشى مو دوا.....*

*حشيشة من الجبل* 
*مرررررررررررررررررر وعلقم حد امه وأبوه* 


*أصلاً أشرب غصب عني وإذا شربته تجيني دوووووووخه على طووول*
* وعوار في البطن* 

*خخخخخ>>> معاناتي ويا هالضرس لليوم* 
*وكل يوم أقول سأقلعه من جذوره*
*ويوم على يوم ولازال عايش ومتعايش ههههه*

*يسلمو اللؤللؤ المكنون* 
*لاعدمناك* 
*مشاركة مفيده*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووو
خيتووو
على النقل
يعطيك العافية

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_تسلموووووووووووووووووووون على مروركم الرااااااااائع والجميل_
_ربي مايحرمنا من هالطلة ولا من التعليق_
_وحتى أنا تمرمرررررت وهو يطلع_ 
_ما أقول الا الله يعين الأطفال على طلعة الأسنان عندهم_
_إذا حنا الكبار مانستحمل ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## برق السماء

*يعطيك العافية*
*مشاركة قيمة*

*تحياتي لكم*
*اخوكم*
*برق السماءِ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_اللؤلؤ المكنون_


_يسلمو على المعلومات _ 


*ضرس العقل...مجنني*

----------

